# Portable Workbench



## NewDog (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi.
I need to get a portable workbench. I would like something that could easily hold a table saw so that I can do my sawing outside. I have looked at the Black & Decker and Skil. Are there any others that you could recommend?
Thanks.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

You might also want to look at a Rockwell Jawhorse…

http://www.amazon.com/Rockwell-RK9000-Jawhorse/dp/B0018MRUN4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314587084&sr=8-1


----------



## Tim99 (Oct 7, 2011)

Also look at the Benchmark Portable Work Table:

www.BenchmarkTable.com

Heavy duty, portable, plenty of accessories…


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

You could design and build one. I think the main thing with a portable workbench is to be sure it's stable and doesnt move around when you are using it. Maybe build the bench and mount it on a good mobile equipment base that has good locking wheels. Nothing worse than a bench that walks around while you are trying to use it….especially if you are using a table saw or trying to plane something.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I vote with Wayne--make your own!

Roy Underhill's book, The Woodwright's Apprentice, which I'm sure you can find at the library, has a project for a folding workbench that looks like it'd be pretty stable. It's especially good for honing in your handtool woodworking skills, but even if you're only interested in the design aspect of the table, I'd still take a look at it.


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

I've got a portable Bosch table saw on one of those gravity rise stands that often ends up an impromptu jobsite worktable , just put a piece of plywood over it and there you go. I've also been known to use a baker scaffold as a work table.

It would help to know if you are just looking for a saw stand and if or for what other uses you have in mind.

Bossmate has a couple of legs that slip over the ends of 2x lumber to make a simple bench.

If you are not averse to spending a little money, there is the Walko workbench system, Festools MFT/3 (multifunction table) , which could be real handy if you have one of their plunge saws, and Kreg has their Klamp Table.


----------



## NewDog (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. I built a small addition to my workbench for the time being.


----------

